# Xmas Gifts ?



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

OK lets here all the pedals and accessories you got for Xmas. I got a Pedal Train 2 with the hard shell case and a diamond fireburst pedal  thats not all I also got a demeter tremulaor and the foot control switch for my digitec hendrix pedal. 

Dino ( Merry Christmas and Happy New Year )


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Gift cert to the local music store, and a new stool (handmade stool, super comfy!!!!)

That's all that's music related.

~Andrew


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

kqoct I only got cheese and socks this yea. XD I needed the socks and the cheese was a nice treat!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Got a Dunlop Blues Bottle 273LRG (Coricidin bottle style slide). I was inspired to ask for one after watching the HDnet Derek Trucks concert. I have used mostly glass and ceramic slides for decades. Also got a Derek Trucks DVD and CDs, and a Mark Knopfler CD.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i got 4 chinese films from my stepdaughter, cause she's cool like that.

i also got a robe from the wife, she knew exactly what i wanted (woohooo!!!)

my sister sent me cash but it hasn't arrived yet.

we also got the usual (but totally awesome) box of goodies from my in-laws in japan. lots of unusual candies and foods not available here. no one does packaging like the japanese


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

No pedals, tho I did get a Catalinbread WIIO in the mail day before and am getting 3 BYOC kits in the next few days. Did get lots of music related swag tho...

Vox AC4TV
Soul of Tone hardcover coffee table book about the history of Fender amps
$50 itunes card
Pearl Jam - Yield CD
Nirvana Live @ Reading DVD + CD
XM Satellite radio kit for the car

It was a very good Christmas here, hope yours was too.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keto said:


> _Soul of Tone _hardcover coffee table book about the history of Fender amps


Hey Keto...I got the same book!! 

(I bought it on sale and my wife gave it to me for Christmas.....she is not big on, or worried about, the whole surprise thing....LOL) 

She wouldn't let me look at it until Christmas...it was left out on a table ....AGONY !!

Enjoy the book !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

We've toned down Christmas a lot over the years, and most years I haven't received anything guitar related.
People latch onto other things I like for gifts, it seems.
But I have received some guitar stuff over the years, and actually including this year.

I got the Dunlop Turbo Tune (and a cordless screwdriver to use it with.)

And I got a couple of gift cards to a couple of local stores, so some new accessories will be coming my way soon-stands & straps to replace some older worn out ones top my list--but I'll see what they have in the stores.

So that was cool, but I'm grateful for any gift I get.


----------



## monty (Feb 9, 2009)

I got a gift cert to L&M which I quickly parlayed into some locking tuners.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

My buddy got me a Hercules guitar stand with matching wall mount, it's pretty rad.

(not my picture)


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's what santa brought me! I still haven't tried them cause i'm working ovetime to pay them


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Peter said:


> My buddy got me a Hercules guitar stand with matching wall mount, it's pretty rad.
> 
> (not my picture)


I hate to blow your bubble but a friend had one of those stands for his Baja Tele. I picked it up and played it a few times. The third time I looked at the headstock and realized that the stand was leaving dents on the edge of the headstock on each side of the nut.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I received some cash from my mother inlaw but I am having a hard time deciding between and acoustic pickup or a horn for the P.A .


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

For the first time in memory, I got zero guitar or music related stuff. Every other year I always seemed to get at least some new strings or picks or subscription or something.


----------



## gearalley (Oct 23, 2009)

Got the It Might Get Loud DVD, Fuzz: The Sound That Changed the World DVD, Couch White Racer Strap, Couch Green Vines strap, Core X2 Cable Kit, and some Craigslist cash


----------

